

Slate on female participation in Wikipedia - RickHull
http://www.slate.com/id/2284501/pagenum/all/

======
capstone
So the sequence of events is basically this:

1\. New York Times publishes an article that says, female participation on
Wikipedia is really low but hey, let's be careful not to contribute it to
sexism.

2\. Slate publishes an article that says, female participation on Wikipedia is
really low but hey, stop contributing it to sexism!

Here is the interesting part. Something about the article's belligerent tone
and non-sequitur logic seemed familiar so I looked up the author and bingo,
it's Heather McDonald. Every single year I see the same re-packaged piece
along the lines of, "feminists should stop hyperventilating about the Web
gender gap", "the desperation of the women’s grievance movement", "the
perpetuation of the patriarchy myth", etc.

So I googled around a bit, and bingo again - Heather McDonald is a staff
writer for the right-wing lobby think tank, the Manhattan Institute. The Slate
article makes it look like journalism but it's propaganda, pure and simple.

